
How Computational Complexity Will Revolutionize Philosophy - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27068/?p1=blogs
======
ColinWright
The original, with much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2861825>

This is a submission is a duplicate of these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2868225>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875205>

Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2871801>

~~~
J3L2404
Thanks Colin. I loved this article, but apparently detecting a duplicate is
too computational complex for HN.

